# Problem beim 'Restore Factory Settings' (Netgear Router)



## ParadiseCity (9. September 2005)

Hi!

Ich hab mir schon vor längerer Zeit einen neuen Router gekauft. Seither steht mein alter (Netgear WebSafe RP614v2) so rum. Ich wollte ihm einen Kollegen geben, bin mir dann aber draufgekommen, dass ja meinen ganzen Einstellungen (ua auch ein anderes Passwort    ) drinnen sind, also hab ich mich eingeloggt (admin+_das passwort_ ) nichts: *Sie haben nicht die erforderliche Berechtigung zum Anzeigen der Seite!*
Dann hab ich auf die Werkseinstellung zurückgesetz (eine Weile auf das Knöpfchen hinten gedrückt) nun scheint das Passwort wieder standardmäßig 'password' zu sein. Bekomme aber wieder die selbe Meldung: *Sie haben nicht die erforderliche Berechtigung zum Anzeigen der Seite!*
Ein falsches Passwort kann es nicht sein, denn da gibt er mir eine andere Meldung aus.

Weiß einer von euch weiter?


----------

